# Swim bladder problems? (Floating at top of tank)



## Safara (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been having problems with my goldfish for the past month, and I've tried several different things, and none of them really quite work. He's a young fantail goldfish, about 2" long now, and has pretty bad buoyancy problems. He typically floats on the top of his tank, and if he tries to swim around, he either flips upside down or on his side.

Things I've tried:
- Fasting him for a few days
- Feeding him goldfish pellets/flakes soaked in water
- Feeding him brine shrimp
- Removing water from his 10g tank to prevent water pressure problems

At the moment, I'm attempting to feed him thawed mashed peas, but he's not really interested at the moment. I'll keep trying to feed him the peas, though.

The only thing I really haven't tried is adding aquarium salt to his tank. I don't have any, but plan on going out to PetsMart tomorrow to picking some up and adding it to his tank.

Can anyone give me any other advice on what to do? I've done my research and I've tried just about everything, but he's not better


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cook the peas in the microwave a few minutes, then cool and mash. Take the skins off. They may be more appealing if they are softer.


----------



## Safara (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay, I'll be sure to do that. He managed to eat some of the peas I mashed up myself and is doing better, but not %100. I'll feed him some heated up peas tomorrow though.


----------



## Safara (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright, I've added aquarium salt to his tank, and have continued to try to feed him mashed peas. He nibbles at them and I know he's eaten at least a little bit, but he still floats at the top of his tank :/ Does he just need to eat more peas? What else can I try?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you using sinking food?
Sometimes gulping air when eating floating food adds to the problem. having said that you may not be able to help him too much. 
Does it poop ok?


----------



## Safara (Sep 5, 2011)

mousey said:


> Are you using sinking food?
> Sometimes gulping air when eating floating food adds to the problem. having said that you may not be able to help him too much.
> Does it poop ok?


No, typically use flakes. I've given up on that though. Tried using sinking pellets, but he doesn't eat them as easily. And also when I feed him peas, he has to eat them by going to the bottom of the tank.

And no, not that I notice. When he ate some peas, he did manage to poop just fine. I thought he could have been constipated, and brine shrimp helps with that, so I fed him a bit of that. Don't think it helped too much though.


----------



## Safara (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay, here's an update...he's swimming upside down, and hasn't had any interest in eating peas. He's eaten some brine shrimp though. Also, he's in a 5g tank now, I figure less water pressure will be good for him, but he's still not better.
Totally at a lost of what to do and very frustrated right now


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't have any more ideas. These fish are prone to this and once it starts, even if they recover, it often happens again. With lots of care, fish have lived upside down for a long time, I think I heard of 18 months once. Feeding a high-fiber, sinking food from the start is always a good idea. But once they are upside down, feeding can be a problem. 

Searching I found suggestions of fresh, blanches green leaf lettuce of spinach and possible antibiotics for internal bacterial infection. You could try a medicated food or a garlic-soaked food.


----------

